# Project Cruze LT



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice!

You don't know how refreshing it is to see this thread. Plans to go low?


----------



## kenak84 (Jun 13, 2012)

Im 50/50 on that, Im happy about where it sits right now. I dont really drive on the smoothest roads to work.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice looking Cruze bro! Not over the top and your choices of cosmetic modifications have only added to the car and haven't taken anything away. Nicely done, unlike some of the Cruze external mods I have seen on here. I guess everybody can't be born with good taste, lol!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I've wanted to see an RS Cruze with that spoiler, I love it. I wanted to do the same, but wasn't sure how many holes would've been left behind from taking the stock spoiler off. Maybe you can shed some light on this?


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

i don't normally like black rims, they look very nice on that car though, your car looks awesome. 

i some times kick my self for getting red instead of black. i decided to pick up what they had on the lot instead of order a black ECO but the dark red looks great too how ever i still favor the black 

lowering a car can be bad in the winter, pot holes, it can be rough getting in and out of drive ways or parking lots. as much as i like a lowered car i probably wont ever lower one again, at times its more of a pain that whats its worth.

but your car looks killer...


----------



## kenak84 (Jun 13, 2012)

The lip that was removed left 8 holes. So for that day I just covered them up with black vinyl. I made appointment to get trunk painted the next day. So all good now, but if you do end up getting the spoiler have an appointment set with a paint shop so ur not screwed Incase it rains.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

put some springs on it will really look nice cause thpose big 20s are lifting you to the sky already,and springs are only 1 in drop so you wont have any problems also why does everyone complain about roads and driveways,i have some of the worst roads in california and my car is 1.5ins off the ground and i managed just fine


----------



## kenak84 (Jun 13, 2012)

No, Im not gonna put springs on them. 20's don't " lift them to the sky " really, your looking at it from an angle. I'll see if i can post a side pic tonight because I can barely fit my key remote between the fender and tire. And compared to a stock cruze it is actually lower to the tire more than when i had my 16's on there. 

thanks for the info but I think i'm gonna just stick with stock springs for now. And I agree with Dannylighting, It really is a pain in the ass coming out of a drive way when it is lowered. I scratch a lil now since putting 20's on and I don't park on the street.


Edit : Check out my profile album for side pics. I got pick of stock with 16 and one of the 20's.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Really, cause it looks like you could still fit a baby's head in there. (its got a tiny little head)

In that case air bag it! Lol
Jk, if you're happy where it sits it looks good man.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> put some springs on it will really look nice cause thpose big 20s are lifting you to the sky already,and springs are only 1 in drop so you wont have any problems also why does everyone complain about roads and driveways,i have some of the worst roads in california and my car is 1.5ins off the ground and i managed just fine


I hear ya Jak. Some people just take roads too fast, or don't know how to crawl properly. Although I will say that one of the worst roads in CA can be considered average in AZ. You don't want to know about bad roads in Tuscon >_<.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

kenak84 said:


> No, Im not gonna put springs on them. 20's don't " lift them to the sky " really, your looking at it from an angle. I'll see if i can post a side pic tonight because I can barely fit my key remote between the fender and tire. And compared to a stock cruze it is actually lower to the tire more than when i had my 16's on there.
> 
> thanks for the info but I think i'm gonna just stick with stock springs for now. And I agree with Dannylighting, It really is a pain in the ass coming out of a drive way when it is lowered. I scratch a lil now since putting 20's on and I don't park on the street.
> 
> ...


if your in to have 20s a 2in fender gap with your car sitting 5 ins off the ground thats cool,thats style is pretty old school,but o well its your car


----------



## cruz'nmp (Jul 7, 2012)

*2012 ls*

2012 amber metallic cruze LS
smoked headlights, tail lights and side markers
Black carbon fiber bowties
17 inch Motegi mr 116's 
will be lowering 1.5 inches in the next week.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I really think that spoiler looks sharp


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Yins dont know about bad roads man, go to southwestern PA where we have freeze and thaw every year. Our potholes have potholes, literally. Between the winter and the rock salt we use to combat winter our road deteriorate faster than penndot can repave them lol. I had an s10 with a 5 inch drop all around and i had to take a set route to work cause if i didn't i would get stuck. Lol. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## taylorbrianne2 (Jul 16, 2013)

How do you like your Gianna rims? I'm looking to get the black with chrome inserts but only in 18s.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

silverls said:


> Yins dont know about bad roads man, go to southwestern PA where we have freeze and thaw every year. Our potholes have potholes, literally. Between the winter and the rock salt we use to combat winter our road deteriorate faster than penndot can repave them lol. I had an s10 with a 5 inch drop all around and i had to take a set route to work cause if i didn't i would get stuck. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


NY roads are just as bad as PA if not worse. We get so much more snow and use enough salt throughout the winter to cover the country.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

its black n we match and i aint neva going back!!! lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sharp looks man , T I T S and this is refreshing Mick !


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Not a big fan of the wheels but thanks for the pics so I can see what mines gonna look like with some tint. Any performance plans? 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------

